# Cold Creek?



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Was thinking about checking out cold creek to catch some trout tomorrow... what do the fish like to hit in there, and tips on baits to throw or what live bait to use, and how to rig it would be appriceiated. Never trout fished before... thanks

Ryan


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

I have had the best luck using wax worms on a small jig, under a float, just off of bottom. I also see quite a few people using power bait. Cast upstream and let it drift down.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Good luck
Full of shad
We've been goin down for fun to sang as many as we can get


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

John,,,,,,,,,,,what does the Marblehead area look like from shore, the MODS photos make it look like the ice is totaly gone in that area, anywhere to launch a 16' tracker here..............? Thanks


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Good luck
> Full of shad
> We've been goin down for fun to sang as many as we can get


What about the Rainbow and the Perch? If your going to post report the whole story.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i snagged my first and only steelhead from the railroad side of where cold creek empties into the bay when i was 16. man that thing was only about 20 inches long but when foul hooked they sure put up a fight. can u still gain access to the mouth of cold creek from there? i havent been up that way in years.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

stex1220 said:


> What about the Rainbow and the Perch? If your going to post report the whole story.


That rainbow was not from cold creek or anywhere near it


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Good luck
> Full of shad
> We've been goin down for fun to sang as many as we can get
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

fshnfreak said:


> i snagged my first and only steelhead from the railroad side of where cold creek empties into the bay when i was 16. man that thing was only about 20 inches long but when foul hooked they sure put up a fight. can u still gain access to the mouth of cold creek from there? i havent been up that way in years.


 You can still do it that way, and it won't cost you the five dollars that way. If you could take a small boat to the falls that is where I have most of my success.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

idontknow316 said:


> You can still do it that way, and it won't cost you the five dollars that way. If you could take a small boat to the falls that is where I have most of my success.


youd have to have a pretty small boat its only a foot or two deep in that little stretch from the bridge down to margaritaville. its alot easier to wade the falls


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

walleyecraig said:


> youd have to have a pretty small boat its only a foot or two deep in that little stretch from the bridge down to margaritaville. its alot easier to wade the falls


A jon boat works great, and you are not allowed to wade the falls, that is why I suggested a small boat. There are signs up now and the newer owner doesn't want anyone on the restaurant property.


----------

